# Missing part on rebuild



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

I am rebuilding a lathe and have run into a broken bolt with a missing part. The missing part is a wedge just under the top of the apron on the left side. Appears to be an adjustment. I have not run into this before. I can determine the width but the length and thickness are a mystery. I am assuming the bolt went through to a nut in a slot in the wedge but I am guessing here. Can anyone enlighten me on this mystery wedge.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 3, 2020)

Pics?  Type of lathe? Sounds like the bolt for locking the apron - ?


----------



## gerritv (Nov 3, 2020)

45mm long, 3mm thick? We have no idea what the lathe is but we can voice suggested dimensions


----------



## Tom O (Nov 3, 2020)

For adjusting play Between the carriage and bed maybe?


----------



## Crankit (Nov 3, 2020)

Gib(wedge) for adjusting the dovetail?


----------



## Janger (Nov 3, 2020)

post pictures!


----------

